# Going Potty in the Rain



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, folks..

My little Castro is close to being completely potty trained. We take him out to our yard immediately after he gets up, 10-15 minutes after he eats, and throughout the day when we see him sniffing around, or when he sits by the stairs. 

Here is my dilemma... 
I have a cowhide rug in my living room - - no matter if he just came from going outside, he still finds it necessary to go there and tinkle on it... He doesn't pee on any of the other area rugs - just that one! 

Also - although he knows to pee on the wee pads in the middle of the night (just like mama - - not peeing on the wee pads, but going pee in the middle of the night!), Castro doesn't like going out when its' raining, and refuses to poop on the pad (again, like me - neither of us want to get wet!)... 

We take him out to the yard to go poop, but all he does is run back into the house... I even carried him out, put him down where he normally goes... Castro then just sits down, looks up at me, as if asking me if I was crazy, then runs back to the house... doh!

We know he needs to go, and even if I place him on the pad, he would walk away... He had an accident earlier today, where he walked away from the pad, and just pooped on the hard wood floor. (if you gotta go, you gotta go...)

Do Havanese, in general, not like the rain??? Or do I just have a prissy puppy??  

Any suggestions on how I can correct this?


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I sounds like you're doing fine with the potty training. It does sound like it will still be awhile before he is reliable. Some Hav's love the rain and run all over the yard getting soaked and muddy when let out to pee, so maybe we're the lucky ones? My Rufus walks carefully out on the brick to stay as dry as possible and then reluctantly goes on the grass to potty. Last year when we had our first rain, he held it 24 hours refusing to go into the rain to potty.  I had to stand out there with him again and again, begging. Ah well, he did finally go and he got better about it over time, but I would say no, your dog is NOT especially prissy LOL!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

You could always get a very large umbrella and just hold it over him when you go outside, no?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, unless the dog is freaking at wet grass touching their feet. That's the really annoying trait!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

the umbrella is a good idea if I can keep up with the little bugger... As soon as I put him down in the rain, he bolts - and I'm sure y'all know how fast these puppies can run sometimes 

I have a bigger issue with him peeing on the cowhide rug!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

When I take Beamer out to potty I usually have him on a leash! 

Ryan


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

I bring an umbrella when its raining for potty time... my dogs dont like to get wet unecessarily. It works once they realize your not going anywhere and they get over the why is mommy staring at me go potty thing.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

This morning we had the same problem. Norah HATES the rain. Nick however runs and jumps through all the puddles. What I do for Norah is that I bring her over to a spot under a tree where it rains less hard and she'll usually go. The umbrella work as well. Good luck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> When I take Beamer out to potty I usually have him on a leash!
> 
> Ryan


Good point Ryan. So do I. As soon as he goes potty, then he can go off leash to play.



jabellar said:


> I have a bigger issue with him peeing on the cowhide rug!


I use Natures Miracle and soak the area completely without blotting to eliminate any doggie odors. You have to use special cleaners made just for potty accidents and follow their instructions or the pup will go right back to the same spot over again. After that, watch that cowhide rug like a hawk or take it up for a few months until the dog is 110% reliable.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey, Christie... I believe I use the same thing (white bottle, red writing). I've been too afraid to soak it, since I'm not sure if it'll discolor the rug... But then again, I can always replace the rug - but not my little Castrino... 

Thanks again!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

jabellar said:


> Hey, Christie... I believe I use the same thing (white bottle, red writing). I've been too afraid to soak it, since I'm not sure if it'll discolor the rug... But then again, I can always replace the rug - but not my little Castrino...
> 
> Thanks again!


Yep! That's sounds like the same stuff! I think pee would discolor the rug faster and make it smell nasty too. :bolt:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You are not alone in this predicament. Benji HATES rain and would hold it for hours and hours. As a puppy he went without peeing and potty for 17 hours while it was raining. Lizzie quickly runs out, does her business and runs back in. I put disposable piddle pads next to the doggie door and they are good about using them.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

My answer for the rain problem: It's 16' x 42'

The dogroom is right inside the top of those steps.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Wow Tom, that is one beautiful piece of property that you sit on. I love the dog set up - especially during the rain. Does it ever snow?


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

As far as the rug -- I rolled mine up and put them away. Cicero has been great with potty training and I think it made it easier by getting rid of the rugs. The few accidents he had I cleaned the hardwoods with straight white vinegar. He hated the smell and wouldn't go back in that place again. I still haven't put the rugs back -- partly because I like grabbing the broom instead of the vacuum. :biggrin1:

If it's raining, Cicero hangs close to the house so the eves protect him from the rain.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I second the advice for pulling up the rug until Castro is about a year old !

Also, if you see him start to squat inside I think you should "stop him in the act" with a startling "We Pee Outside!" loudly, and immediately pick him up and put him out. If you don't actually catch him doing a pee or poop inside the house than you really can't get on his case because he won't know why you're mad at him. It's basically your fault if you don't see him and find a mess, at least that is what I always told myself...so I couldn't get mad at Posh.

Actually, I went from owning a great dane to little Miss Posh and so picking up a few tootsie rolls here and there was not a big deal to me. These little ones are really quite and so if you miss their signs you really can't get mad at them.

Posh also hates going out in the rain, and we don't use pee pads for her. It was a real "treat" when I caught her squatting on MY BED and pooping one miserable rainy day. Ultimate Yuck! These are smart little ones.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Roxie always goes out to do her business on a leash and I take an umbrella (for myself  ) when it's raining! She doesn't like the rain either and sometimes, once she sees it is raining, she'll balk at going. But if it's time and she's asked I just make her stay out and, almost always, she'll go quickly so she can go back inside. 

I also took my rugs up after she started going on them... but after a few months I was able to put them back and she no longer uses them as her toilet.... now she just uses them as toys!!!:frusty:


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Mollie hates the rain. She refuses to go out in it ...actually I dont like it either. She hate getting her feet wet, She actually jumps puddles


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

earfax said:


> Mollie hates the rain. She refuses to go out in it ...actually I dont like it either. She hate getting her feet wet, She actually jumps puddles


We have a tray of K-9 grass we keep by the back door in the sunroom. Daisy Mae prefers to potty outside - but she doesn't like to get wet feet from the dew in the morning grass. The last couple of mornings, she actually jumped on the "potty grass" by the door rather than go outside! The rest of the day, she'll go to the door to go out!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Dusty used to hate to go out in the rain. We would put a pee-pad on the back patio. She has gotten over it though and now goes right out, rain or shine. Indie passionately hates rain or any kind of wet grass. She doesn't use pee-pads, and will go on the patio if she just can't hold it any more. She will also go in the house, but we really watch her closely and restrict her whereabouts if the weather is rainy!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

My solution to the potty in the rain dilemma??? Southern California!!! As the song says, "It never rains..." ound: 

Seriously, Tori is pad trained and just goes on them if it's raining.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Moxie wears a black and white polka dotted raincoat  and I just hold the umbrella over us keeping him on a leash.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

Oscar tip toes around even when there is dew in the grass, he hates to get wet. When it's raining, I use a large umbrella and he finally learned we don't go in until he goes. The girls don't like rain either, but they will run out and get it done quick and run back in.


----------

